# Circle P saddle?



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi I found this saddle. it's Circle P. Good quality? or not?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

They are about 500.00 brand new, so do not expect much :wink:

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> They are about 500.00 brand new, so do not expect much :wink:
> 
> .


All I want is a saddle for some light rides and stuff. The american saddlery saddles weigh 30 pounds. Isnt that a bit too heavy for a young horse?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> All I want is a saddle for some light rides and stuff. The american saddlery saddles weigh 30 pounds. Isnt that a bit too heavy for a young horse?


30 lbs or 20lbs for a saddle, I doubt your Horse will notice, especially if you are doing light riding.

10lbs may make a difference if you are going on a 8 hour endurance ride 

.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> 30 lbs or 20lbs for a saddle, I doubt your Horse will notice, especially if you are doing light riding.
> 
> 10lbs may make a difference if you are going on a 8 hour endurance ride
> 
> .


 So... I should get the American Saddlery saddle?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

horsecrazygirl13 said:


> So... I should get the American Saddlery saddle?


If it were for myself, that would be my preference

.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Weight doesn't matter so long as the saddle fits. The saddle I use on all my youngsters is about 40 pounds. None of them has complained about the weight.

As for which one you should get...I have no idea because I have no experience with either brand.


----------

